# Official Dynamite - 28 May - it’s FRIDAY! Thread



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There's like an Inner Circle appreciation thing too. Jade Cargill has an open challenge


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

I don't feel like there was a whole lot they could do on this show, knowing that there is only one day between Dynamite and the pay-per-view. Also with the show coming on so late, they probably don't expect great viewership. It does look like there will be a couple interesting match ups and segments. I highly doubt I will be watching this live, but will definitely DVR it.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

TNT kind of dicked them over with the sudden time change the week of their ppv.

Like I said at the end of last week's thread, this is how I would have arranged the card:
-Tay and Shida vs Baker and Rebel
-Miro vs Warhorse
-Cody picks a representative against Space Caveman (DDP vs Space Caveman)
-4 corner elimination: Christian and Matt Sydal vs Brian Cage and Hobbs vs Darby and Hangman vs Sky and Ethan Page (Q5)
-Statlander vs Jade vs Red Velvet vs Bunny
-Mox, OC and Pac vs Omega and Good Brothers (main event)


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

It's their last chance to make Shida a face and Baker the heel otherwise it's like Baker's the face saving us from a boring title reign.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

This card looks rough, but it's to be expected with the time slot they are in.


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

Is this at the same time as smackdown at fox ? They could steal some viewers from smackdown at least if this is on at exact same time like it was with NXT. I dont ever watch smackdown anyway, but im just curious. Not really sure what the "10/9" translates to on the west coast.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

kuja killer said:


> Is this at the same time as smackdown at fox ? They could steal some viewers from smackdown at least if this is on at exact same time like it was with NXT. I dont ever watch smackdown anyway, but im just curious. Not really sure what the "10/9" translates to on the west coast.


They´re not stealing anyone from SD. Especially not with this card.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking like their first possible dud episode this year. Hoping to get some good segments out of it though. Definitely can’t watch live on a Friday night so it’ll be nice to see Jade and Omegas segments Saturday morning. IC and Shida segments should be interesting as well.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Of the five matches announced, I can only see Hangman vs. Janela being 10 minutes or more. Their All In match went 20 minutes but I don't see it being that long considering Joey's fall from grace since then.

Miro vs. Dante will be the plucky young kid trying to outpace and outsmart Miro until he gets slapped down and beat, in maybe 6 minutes.

Uno/Grayson vs. Scorpio/Ethan will probably end around the 8 minute mark.

Darby vs. Bononi may go 6 or 7 minutes since Darby will bump a bit for Cezar before winning.

And Jade's open challenge will probably be her squashing someone in a couple of minutes.

We could seriously be looking at the Dynamite with the least in-ring action ever unless I'm missing something. I'm counting 30 or at most, 40 minutes of wrestling there.

Ogogo/Cody weigh-in, Inner Circle celebration, Shida celebration, OC responding to Omega, and probably some unannounced stuff will fill a lot of time.

I hope that works because the card looks shit and near Dark quality, even if one or two of the matches could be fun.

Hangman vs. Janela has the potential to surprise I guess since their All In match was excellent. However that was a hardcore match and I doubt they will let Hangman take many risks right before the PPV.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Of the five matches announced, I can only see Hangman vs. Janela being 10 minutes or more. Their All In match went 20 minutes but I don't see it being that long considering Joey's fall from grace since then.
> 
> Miro vs. Dante will be the plucky young kid trying to outpace and outsmart Miro until he gets slapped down and beat, in maybe 6 minutes.
> 
> ...


I think it will be Jade against Swole or Kylinn King. 5 minutes at least.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> I think it will be Jade against Swole or Kylinn King. 5 minutes at least.


Big Swole would be perfect. She has been pushed enough in the past to be a worthy squash for Jade. Kilynn King is still too much of a jobber compared to Swole. But I’m fine either way it’s gonna be a squash regardless.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> I think it will be Jade against Swole or Kylinn King. 5 minutes at least.


Oh christ, I hope they don't have Swole go five minutes with Jade. It'd probably feel like 50 minutes. Even Shida couldn't get a decent match out of Swole, she's that bad (unless she's been improving on Dark, I skip her matches).

Shanna has disappeared again, she might have been a good option.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Oh christ, I hope they don't have Swole go five minutes with Jade. It'd probably feel like 50 minutes. Even Shida couldn't get a decent match out of Swole, she's that bad (unless she's been improving on Dark, I skip her matches).
> 
> Shanna has disappeared again, she might have been a good option.


No, she is still awful. 
I think Shanna is not in a good way with AEW actually. She had an altercation with Leyla Hirsch at the end of their match in a Dark episode.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This card screams "why is this happening and why do I care?" We don't need marquee matchups every week, but we also don't need shitty matches when there aren't marquee matches. Just announce 2-3 decent matches and fill the rest up with segments, promos, and video packages. 

They also need to add an element of spontaneity by creating matches out of segments that get heated instead of announcing 5 to 7 matches a week in advance. They hurt their own viewership by doing this. People won't even give the show a chance because the card looks like s***. The only thing I'm interested in is Jade's open challenge.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This card screams "why is this happening and why do I care?" We don't need marquee matchups every week, but we also don't need shitty matches when there aren't marquee matches. Just announce 2-3 decent matches and fill the rest up with segments, promos, and video packages.
> 
> They also need to add an element of spontaneity by creating matches out of segments that get heated instead of announcing 5 to 7 matches a week in advance. They hurt their own viewership by doing this. People won't even give the show a chance because the card looks like s***. The only thing I'm interested in is Jade's open challenge.*


It´s Friday at 10. They don´t give a fuck because they won´t be getting many viewers no matter who they put on the card... That doesn´t mean they shouldn´t be trying.
But Bischoff is coming back, there´s your segment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Every time Bischoff is on AEW, he seems to have beef with Jericho, but this time Jericho is a babyface so will Eric play his best heelish role or actually get along with Jericho for once?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Every time Bischoff is on AEW, he seems to have beef with Jericho, but this time Jericho is a babyface so will Eric play his best heelish role or actually get along with Jericho for once?


According to the dirt sheets,


Spoiler



They're going to bury the hatchet like Jericho and Tyson did. I liked that moment a lot, but maybe that's because DBZ has conditioned me to love it every time enemies become friends, in literally any media. That trope gets almost anything over for me.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397696416013688833


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shock Street said:


> According to the dirt sheets,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ah the power of friendship


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397696416013688833


Miro looking great in the front there, this title reign needs to make up for his gamer feud for sure, good start so far


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I can finally watch live and wont be at work because it is Saturday morning my time


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Where is the link to the DON prediction thread?
Even the discussion thread - where is that too?
Thanks


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

DON on Sunday and that’s the card for their go-home show 

Do they want to make people interested in the PPV or not? A card like that doesn’t help matters.

More AEW Dark type matches on Dynamite, bloody ridiculous.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> DON on Sunday and that’s the card for their go-home show
> 
> Do they want to make people interested in the PPV or not? A card like that doesn’t help matters.
> 
> More AEW Dark type matches on Dynamite, bloody ridiculous.


I went back to review the card because I didn't believe you. But yes the card is really bad.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I couldn't find a torrent for Dynamite this week and was wondering why. Why is the show tonight and not on Wednesday?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I couldn't find a torrent for Dynamite this week and was wondering why. Why is the show tonight and not on Wednesday?


Basketball Play-offs


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Where is the link to the DON prediction thread?
> Even the discussion thread - where is that too?
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

That poster with Miro up front looks great! I'm really looking forward to seeing the segments and potential promos tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What time does this start on FITE?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Is the show live or is it taped today


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm not going to watch it live tonight, not that i'm not interested it's just that the show is starting at 4am for me XD


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Is the show live or is it taped today


Think it was taped, but i'm honestly not sure


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Think it was taped, but i'm honestly not sure


No, it is live. 

Look at the changes in the set for today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398422983480381440


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> No, it is live.
> 
> Look at the changes in the set for today:
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that's surprising, that set looks dope


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> No, it is live.
> 
> Look at the changes in the set for today:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Thanks for the update


AEW is the only wrestling show I look forward to anymore


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398434531024281605
Anyone saw this? Twitter is going crazy about it lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398434531024281605
> Anyone saw this? Twitter is going crazy about it lol


F*** em, Khan!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Paul Wight Confirmed For Tonight's Episode Of AEW Dynamite - eWrestlingNews.com


Paul Wight Confirmed For Tonight's Episode Of AEW Dynamite Wrestling News and Rumors




www.ewrestlingnews.com


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike E said:


> That poster with Miro up front looks great! I'm really looking forward to seeing the segments and potential promos tonight.


Im enjoying crazy monster Miro. Hopefully the stench of his nerdy gamer side is rinsed off soon. Let him game outside of Dynamite.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm here and ready for pain 😅


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Probably won't make this whole show as it is 3am here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So damn great to see fans near the ring!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa the cheer from the crowd caught me off guard. That sounded amazing.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

This looks and feels amazing


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Is this taped?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A live crowd. This looks amazing!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Interesting set up. I wonder why they have Derby fighting this jabroni?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

ImpactFan said:


> This looks and feels amazing


It's so great to see an actual crowd back.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Is this taped?


Live


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Probably won't make this whole show as it is 3am here.


Drink a coffee and eat a twinkie lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> It's so great to see an actual crowd back.


About fucking time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll take this crowd anyday over the Thunderdome shit


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's great to have a crowd.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Nice loud chants for Darby.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Matches tonight though look rather shit. Just saying.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I fucking missed crowds.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How many people are in attendance today?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> I fucking missed crowds.


Me too. You can tell even Sting finally is awake a bit at this hour. lmfao


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Is it a normal 2h show or only 1h?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I'll take this crowd anyday over the Thunderdome shit


So fucking agreed. Having just watched SmackDown before this it's night and day.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't wait for Jericho's entrance with the crowd. Say what you want about him, but it is one of the best in wrestling right now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby against a bigger guy like this dude is a good matchup cuz of his size.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

ImpactFan said:


> Is it a normal 2h show or only 1h?


2 hours.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> So fucking agreed. Having just watched SmackDown before this it's night and day.


Same. Just this one match has more energy than 2 hours of what i saw on Smackdown


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

somerandomfan said:


> Is this taped?


yep,and I also see tarp.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that a shit match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are we getting some after births now? lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Darby just makes for a great babyface. He struggles for his victories, which makes you care for his wins.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Que dark order.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh no the Dork Order


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

What a difference a full live crowd makes! Just loving this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR said tomorrow night? Is the ppv tomorrow or sunday?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh no, Dork Order? Fuck glad they are least over with i hope after this match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> JR said tomorrow night? Is the ppv tomorrow or sunday?


It's Sunday.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Are we getting some after births now? lol


I would say the match was more of a pre-birth


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

send in the dork order clowns


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> JR said tomorrow night? Is the ppv tomorrow or sunday?


Sunday, Tony corrected him lol


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Why must dork order be featured in almost everything ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Why must dork order be featured in almost everything ?


I noticed and holy shit they are in tag action later. So much Dork Order cringe already


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Eric Bischoff is back on AEW after bashing them? I'm confused


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WELLLLLLLLL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shida actually gets a segment on Dynamite? 👀


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Shida has been champ for 1 year, but how many title defenses did she have? I remember NONE of them


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

all time greats AHAHAHAH


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TK be like when all else fails, send in the clowns


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Paul Wight's "No more BS" tag line amuses me more than it should. It's such an immature joke and such an obvious reference but still brings me a smile for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Show!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Shida actually gets a segment on Dynamite? 👀


Hopefully her last as champ. Nothing against her, but it’s time for Britt’s reign.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ImpactFan said:


> Shida has been champ for 1 year, but how many title defenses did she have? I remember NONE of them


She had a ton a defenses but its the builds that are absent to me became there were none! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wight looks in great shape for his age and size. Feels underused on the YouTube show but with this and him ring announcing the Casino Royale, they seem to be featuring him more. Maybe they just wanted live crowds back first.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is AEW on Wed next week or Friday again?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> She had a ton a defenses but its the builds that are absent to me became there were none! 🤣😂🤣


I actually remember it now... Mostly random fights booked 1 or 2 weeks before the PPV... 
I hope DMD takes the belt on Sunday, but my "issue'' is that EVEYRONE wants her to win... she's supposed to be a Heel... So could they really keep the belt on Shida? LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Is AEW on Wed next week or Friday again?


Hopefully on Wednesday.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

AMERICA VS OUR FRIENDS FROM THE UK 🤣


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> She had a ton a defenses but its the builds that are absent to me became there were none! 🤣😂🤣


The builds to every defense is someone calls her out, both of them have filler matches against random opponents for a couple weeks (Shida one week and the challenger the next week, or they might change it up and the challenger gets their random match first and Shida wrestles someone on the go home show) and then the match happens and creative has nothing for either of them afterwards. Tell me I'm wrong...


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Is AEW on Wed next week or Friday again?


Friday again because of the NBA! And honestly, might skip the Thunderdome crap because it doesn't compare


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just small things like talking to the crowd is one thing i missed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ImpactFan said:


> Friday again because of the NBA! And honestly, might skip the Thunderdome crap because it doesn't compare


Thank you.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Who's the guy in the hat


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Imagine paying for one of the seats on stage, you think you're going to get a great view and be prominently in view, and then they drop a flag in your face so you can't see anymore.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like Cody brought entire America.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Who's the beautiful blonde lady?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i see show didn't say anything about cody bringing his crew with him..........


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Fuckin cody


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Paul Wight should have mentioned "no more BS" in this segment lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

At least we're getting "Cody sucks!" chants.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This is odd


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Good to hear fans and see them in the front row again


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cornette has one thing right though, AEW shouldn't downplay the weight of their talent, many could pass for a bit more weight.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

What's those fireworks going off ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shoot weights is interesting to me
Maybe should've gotten someone who knows how to use the scale though


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Eric Bischoff is back on AEW after bashing them? I'm confused


he was always on the payroll,that is way he never goes at them harshly.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> What's those fireworks going off ?


I assume some unrelated partying in Florida.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is it hot in Jacksonville? Everyone is randomly sweating after doing nothing.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

I love hearing fans again, how many is there tonight ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It's so nice to hear a full crowd, hopefully the majority are vaccinated. But the excitement was missed big time.

And I hope this Cody/Ogogo match is entertaining, but man the build for this match is not good. This segment is such a mess.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Shoot weights is interesting to me


this ain't one of them,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

What was the point of this?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

@Wolf Mark the lady with red shirt and white jacket? I think that might be cody's sister. Not 100% sure tho.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

What an odd segment. I get where this obvious going to a pull apart brawal. But what an odd way to get there...


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

So boring


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This is so fucking stupid, this isn't MMA or boxing match. Why even weigh them? Darby's 90 pound ass wrestles giants every week its not like weight matters.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Those fans are loud, wonder how many are there ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Why is QT talking for Ogogo? Ogogo is better on the mic


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol this segment is awkward


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Why are they dragging this out so much


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

No fights? WTF That sucked


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Is it hot in Jacksonville? Everyone is randomly sweating after doing nothing.


It's 78f right now, supposed to drop to 75f by the end of the show.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

This segment is so fuckin dumb 😅 so trash. 
I feel bad for Agogo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I would have said 230 at least for


somerandomfan said:


> Imagine paying for one of the seats on stage, you think you're going to get a great view and be prominently in view, and then they drop a flag in your face so you can't see anymore.


Sounds like a few Manias of the past! LMAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i love how they're trying to talk serious about the goofy Stadium Stampeded match, the match that was a giant comedy skit last year.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOL yup that was horrible, what exactly was the point of it when weigh ins mean jack shit in this company.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

WTF Cody my man. Why don't you realise when things sucks.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Stadium Stampede was a lot of fun. Let’s hope the 2nd one to be similar.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_hound said:


> this ain't one of them,,,,,,,,,,,,


If they were faking the weights, I don't think they would've made Paul Wight look so much like an idiot lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well they are putting on some of their better stars minus dork order which is good


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Man Christian looked like a giant when close to Hobbs. I thought it was Jack Hager


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

So much better than WWE


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Charlie sighting


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So segment 1) Darby 2)Wight-Cody 3)Christian 4) Hangman
Not bad..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Charlie sighting


Damn. Where? I missed it lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


> LOOOL yup that was horrible, what exactly was the point of it when weigh ins mean jack shit in this company.


Yeah completely pointless, i guess Khan thinks it makes the match seem like a real sporting event or something like with MMA and Boxing, but its still stupid when everyone watching knows weight means nothing in pro wrestling, theres no weight classes that you have to adhere by. So its just them pretending to be real fighters by doing a phony weight in just to look the other sports thats real.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Up next: INNER CIRCLE
Nevermind fuck it: Hangman

Yep they are live


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> So segment 1) Darby 2)Wight-Cody 3)Christian 4) Hangman
> Not bad..


Seeing those fans is a beautiful thing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh no... Sonny and Joey lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Why do we need the dork squad, Kiss and Janela? Ugh


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Sounds like a few Manias of the past! LMAO


I know it's not what you meant but ah thank you for reminding me of Jag Thindh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Are there any AEW matches where there are NO people outside?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Geeee said:


> If they were faking the weights, I don't think they would've made Paul Wight look so much like an idiot lol


well he couldn't figure out how to work the scales for Anthony


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i love how they're trying to talk serious about the goofy Stadium Stampeded match, the match that was a giant comedy skit last year.


I am VERY much in the minority, but I groan at the thought of having it again (You have a full live crowd again for a PPV the first time in well over a year. Why have so much of your top talent in a pre-recorded cinematic "match" that the live crowd will watch on a video screen?) . At least MJF called it out and said something like "This time it won't be a drawn out SNL skit". I hope he's right.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

janella is a waste of a roster spot,aew needs to cut bait and run.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

qntntgood said:


> janella is a waste of a roster spot,aew needs to cut bait and run.


Hopefully he, and Dark Order get cut


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gotta give Janela props, I liked the fake handshake into a chop


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i wonder if the stampede match is being filmed right now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do they think its a good time to trot out Nutella and have Bononi in their opening match? first time with alot of fans back and they bring out the jobbers no one cares about. Should've started the show with Moxley or Omega.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Why do they think its a good time to trot out Nutella and have Bononi in their opening match? first time with alot of fans back and they bring out the jobbers no one cares about. Should've started the show with Moxley or Omega.


Really baffling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Why do they think its a good time to trot out Nutella and have Bononi in their opening match? first time with alot of fans back and they bring out the jobbers no one cares about. Should've started the show with Moxley or Omega.


The lineup of matchups looks pretty bad today,


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

the_hound said:


> i wonder if the stampede match is being filmed right now


I heard it was going to be live, might be wrong


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was just gonna give kudos for Janela for getting better in the ring but he really botched that popup power bomb


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Why is a star like Hangman having a competitive match with a dork like Janela?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its an embarrassment to the business having this pudgy fucking dork in the ring actually getting offense in, makes the business look fake as fuck and like anyone off the street can hop in the ring and do this.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

qntntgood said:


> janella is a waste of a roster spot,aew needs to cut bait and run.


Sonny is too. They need to cut bait with a lot of people


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd guess most of these fans bought the combo deal for Dynamite/fan festival/DON or this would be a really weak standalone card for them. There's between 1,000 and 1,500 there tonight, over 4,000 sold for Sunday.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Janella just stood there obviously just waiting to take the clothesline, fucking idiot.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Is Taz on commentary? If so, was he there since the start of the show? I just noticed him


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Page had to have gotten busted open the hard way. No way that was a spot for juice


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Its an embarrassment to the business having this pudgy fucking dork in the ring actually getting offense in, makes the business look fake as fuck and like anyone off the street can hop in the ring and do this.


It's embarrassing that a star like Hangman had to have a competitive match with that dweeb


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wwhy did he blade for?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is he bleeding a lot?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

They already fought


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone needs to get him a towel or something


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brian Cage looks like he eats steroids for breakfast.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Its an embarrassment to the business having this pudgy fucking dork in the ring actually getting offense in, makes the business look fake as fuck and like anyone off the street can hop in the ring and do this.


janella should be fired after this match,the worthless stiff piece of shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know it looks bad if you are bleeding intense from Joey Janella before a ppv


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Isn't Hook out past his curfew? he should be home doing his homework.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy shit he's bleeding bad.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where the heck is Hangman bleeding from


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck Janella, fire his ass. You just fucked over a possible good matchup


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah has to be hard way, you don't blade all up in your scalp like that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good luck to JR calling Cage vs Page


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Page is a freaking star. Keep him away from dorks. That promo from him was fire


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wtf was that? lol promo just got cut off by a commercial. Great production there AEW, real professional.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't think they meant to cut to commercial there... At the very least they didn't warn AEW about it...


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

And TNT just cut off the Moxley promo ?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wtf they just cut to a commercial when that Mox and Eddie promo was starting


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

TSN just cut to commercial while Mox & Eddy were talking


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Watch Hangman vs Janela from All In them compare it to that match, see how far Janela has fallen in every respect.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Botched promo


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF TSN just went to commercial during Moxley's promo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They just cut to commercial during the Moxley promo. Lol


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Did I hear Hangman drop a steroid shot on Cage?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Did I hear Hangman drop a steroid shot on Cage?


 Yep shriveled up balls


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

QT looks like he's doing a good job


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

BE THE BOOKER 2021 EDITION: Guess what happened in that promo 

My guess: They burned the shoes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Take 2.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

At least they're correcting their error and playing the video again, not cut off this time.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Good, they're re-airing it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

At least it was a promo from “earlier today”


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i think they aired the promo early


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eddie wearing a Homicide t-shirt?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Moxleys shirt is burying the entire company


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How the fuck do you not know when a commercial is coming? who the fuck is in charge back there? cause they need to be fired. Airing a promo and not knowing its time for a commercial, never seen that happen before.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox doesn't wanna be an EVP, he just wants to kick ass.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

A real man finally shows up


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pac has no street clothes but at least he's wearing the grey with black accents instead of black with grey accents this week


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I like Pac but the English/Irish accents never get over with American audience


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Pac is great


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry guys...I've tried. I've tried watching tonight. But I certainly didn't tune in to see Cody Rhodes showing off in his underwear, Sonny Kiss, and bush-league production errors such as Eric Bischoff's segment being promoted as next only for it to not happen (it's been 30 minutes now atleast), and Moxley/Kingston promo getting cut off by commercials.

Add to that, Sting still does nothing relevant, and their GROUND-BREAKING [email protected][email protected] Christian relegated to a backstage brawl.

I'll stick around though until Bischoff or Britt Baker come.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

The fans love OC, can't deny that


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

lol that's like selling for a 7 year old child


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good to see OC standing tall on the go home show, confirms he aint winning at least thankfully.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm glad they're putting OC over here because it means he ain't winning on Sunday.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

The pops for OC...lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Orange Cassidy coming out to the same Pixies song that Statlander came out to a few weeks ago


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really enjoyed that segment. Really wish this feud would've gotten more time


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i wonder if we'll get one match without having some after match shenanigans from some kind of team showing up.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Orange Cassidy coming out to the same Pixies song that Statlander came out to a few weeks ago


It doesn't even fit Cassidy, it damn sure doesn't fit Statlander either, but why the fuck is she coming to Orange Cassidy's theme anyways? since when did she become his sidekick and have to use his theme?

Its like Tony Khan takes every chance to play it to be like "See how much money i got? i can buy real songs".


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big Money Matt trying to get Jade.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> The pops for OC...lol


 I thought I was drunk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> It doesn't even fit Cassidy, it damn sure doesn't fit Statlander either, but i why the fuck is she coming to to Orange Cassidy's theme anyways? since when did she become his sidekick and have to use his theme?
> 
> Its like Tony Khan takes every chance to play it to be like "See how much money i got? i can buy real songs".


TK doesn't give a shit with details like that


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wait.... the star of the show Kenny Omega isn’t closing the show out??!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jade managed by a former Dynamite main eventer


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> It doesn't even fit Cassidy, it damn sure doesn't fit Statlander either, but i why the fuck is she coming to to Orange Cassidy's theme anyways? since when did she become his sidekick and have to use his theme?
> 
> Its like Tony Khan takes every chance to play it to be like "See how much money i got? i can buy real songs".


I love The Pixies but I don’t think I’ve ever heard 2 different wrestlers come out to the same song. Clearly TK trying to get his money’s worth I guess. But you’d think he’d realize wrestling fans who pay attention will start realizing it doesn’t make sense


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too


FrankenTodd said:


> Wait.... the star of the show Kenny Omega isn’t closing the show out??!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


probably IC


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is everyone facing nobody jobbers tonight? first night with fans back and they bring out all the jobbers and all the big stars are just cutting promos, i don't get it.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

So that Sterling guy, MJF's "lawyer" months ago, is now Jade's manager?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There really has not been any competitive matches today right?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm thinking why this jobber is getting an entrance. Maybe I should pay attention to other AEW shows lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> I love The Pixies but I don’t think I’ve ever heard 2 different wrestlers come out to the same song. Clearly TK trying to get his money’s worth I guess. But you’d think he’d realize wrestling fans who pay attention will start realizing it doesn’t make sense


Statlander and OC are both in the same faction. The Best Friends were all using it but I think they went back to their old themes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is everyone facing nobody jobbers tonight? first night with fans back and they bring out all the jobbers.


I noticed that. This is more reason to not buy the pay per view on my part and why i won't. They have lots of fans and giving them shit tonight, that tells you something.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> There really has not been any competitive matches today right?


Nope, all have just been short jobber matches where you know exactly whos winning the match.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

jade is not ready for tv,she is baby shit green.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Nope, all have just been short jobber matches where you know exactly whos winning the match.


So basically Elevation with more people? 😆 😆 😆 😆


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> There really has not been any competitive matches today right?


page and jelly...........


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If AEW figures out what to do with Jade Cargill then she’s a can’t miss superstar. She looks like a Marvel hero.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> So basically Elevation with more people? 😆 😆 😆 😆


Lol essentially.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is everyone facing nobody jobbers tonight? first night with fans back and they bring out all the jobbers and all the big stars are just cutting promos, i don't get it.


They figured the ratings would be in the toilet so why bother. Still they have a huge crowd for first time and they are giving that? Nobody want to see fashion victim orange lady. lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mark Sterling has potential as a manager. Not sure if he suits Jade though.

Show so far has been watchable but meh. One of the reasons I watch AEW is for good matches, even if predictable. Lacking that the angles/promos need to be good and they have often pulled that off when they have weak cards. But hour one has been dull.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jade's matches always looks so fucking slow and choreographed.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

3 rest holds during the break WTF


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

People complain that matches don't always have to go long and people complain that the matches now are just with jobbers that don't go long enough. Ah the IWC...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> If AEW figures out what to do with Jade Cargill then she’s a can’t miss superstar. *She looks like a Marvel hero*.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> They figured the ratings would be in the toilet so why bother. Still they have a huge crowd for first time and they are giving that? Nobody want to see fashion victim orange lady. lol


Could be because they have a ppv this weekend and like you said the time they are featuring this, but kind of fucked up to do that to all these fans who payed lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd dead


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Must be getting late for JR.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least it's over.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

stingr23 said:


> People complain that matches don't always have to go long and people complain that the matches now are just with jobbers that don't go long enough. Ah the IWC...


You do know theres a middle ground right? Khan can't seem to get that right, its either ridiculously long drawn out matches or super short jobber matches


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the main event today?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

2 days from a PPV I think they just want their talent to go in strong so it’s nothing but jobber matches


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is literally Elevation with a crowd.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Jade's matches always looks so fucking slow and choreographed.


I think she should wrestle slow. She's like a super heavyweight for a woman


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Whats the main event today?


Shida's celebration probably


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I wonder if Lana is allowed to go to AEW shows?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The TNT TBS Champ!


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Miro is jacked


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> 2 days from a PPV I think they just want their talent to go in strong so it’s nothing but jobber matches


Lol well its a terrible time to bring fans back for the first time then, should've waited till the ppv.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why do they have to say Miro is now residing in Nashville? I mean even if true... For fucks sake AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will fans turn Miro babyface? He's such a badass.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i wonder if sasha banks will show up tonight.................


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

First time Miro with an AEW crowd, i think.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

miro should tear this guy's head off, and shit down his neck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> The TNT TBS Champ!


Lol yeah what happens to this title when they go to TBS?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> i wonder if sasha banks will show up tonight.................


What? Where is this coming from? lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Miro over as a babyface.

Been so long since contrarian reactions


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Camel Clutch is such a shit finisher, should just use the Machka kick.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro for world champ.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh shit, he took him all the way back lmao!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jake coming out like he's the heel lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

He says "why don't you shut the Hell up" but he didn't say anything


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its Braun Archer


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Jake coming out like he's the heel lol


Lol yeah telling him his fairytale is over, as if Miro's a face cutting promos like he's living his dream or something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seems like the fans aren't behind Jake and Archer lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Seems like the fans aren't behind Jake and Archer lol


Lol its cause they don't know if he's a heel or a face cause he turns every other week.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Miro away from Kip has been great!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Jesus Christ what a mess that segment was. I have no idea what Jake said


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol its cause they don't know if he's a heel or a face cause he turns every other week.


Is that Paul Wight's backstage mentorship?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I don’t think Jake the Snake is really needed to get Archer over. Lance can do it himself


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Miro vs Archer has a good shot at Match of the Night


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol its cause they don't know if he's a heel or a face cause he turns every other week.


One of AEW's big issues. They need to stop with the grey area shit and do more classic face/heels. Nobody goes to see a movie to see a bunch of grey area characters fight each other.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

That was a rough segment


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I don’t think Jake the Snake is really needed to get Archer over. Lance can do it himself


Imagine Jake calling play by play for an entire show with his raspy voice lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice squash for Miro. Miro's offense looks so fuckin' good. He's on fire right now in the ring, and even on the mic these last couple of weeks. Really great. The brawl afterwards was nice too, albeit a bit short. Archer gets the one-up on Miro, which makes sense to do since Miro just had a match. Good stuff all around.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So far, I think Elevation was better than Dynamite this week


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i chose to watch toght and so far its been umm bad, if i was a new fan tuning in hearing all this hype........i think i'd be changing the channel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will Tony lip read on camera today? Hope not lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brit better come out and cut a promo here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So IC closing the show. I thought so.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shida looking beautiful...for her final Dynamite as champ.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shida finally on the mic in the ring? Wow. Is it raining in Florida?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 Japanese dress in a wrestling ring


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> They figured the ratings would be in the toilet so why bother. Still they have a huge crowd for first time and they are giving that? Nobody want to see fashion victim orange lady. lol


Yeah I don't get it. Match-wise this may be the weakest Dynamite card ever. The fans are getting to see top talent doing promos etc. But I feel like they could have done stuff like maybe Sammy VS Wardlow, Miro and a partner VS Lance and a partner, Kingston or Mox VS one of the Bucks in a one on one etc.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least Tony is wearing an outfit that looks professional on TV lol. Glad he's not wearing tennis shoes with a suit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did they make the center wider or what lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Yeah I don't get it. Match-wise this may be the weakest Dynamite card ever. The fans are getting to see top talent doing promos etc. But I feel like they could have done stuff like maybe Sammy VS Wardlow, Miro and a partner VS Lance and a partner, Kingston or Mox VS one of the Bucks in a one on one etc.


Imagine this with NO crowd how awful of a show it would be lmao!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> So far, I think Elevation was better than Dynamite this week


Rocky Romero vs JD Drake was definitely better than any match on Dynamite so far.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Shida is so darn pretty


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol ffs tony can't fasten a bloody belt. jesus


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Did they make the center wider or what lol


Basically yeah.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

What's the point of making a new belt when it's the same tiny design as the last one? It still looks undersized.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh yea the real star is here!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That ref crawling on the ground was hilarious!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, Britt. Fucking FInally.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How was it? Was working but hope to catch it tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Heel Brit getting cheered!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shida wearing origami crane earrings. Pretty cool


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

New Title? What the fuck it looks the same!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That was a short promo for Britt


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine this with NO crowd how awful of a show it would be lmao!


Basically an episode of DARK. The live crowd saved this show. I think AEW depended on that way too much here though lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh shit Dork Order for fucks sake. Fucking AEW cant stop with those lame cringe fucks


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ugh keep Sammy's music going.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Britt Baker is such a bad chick


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sammy doing his cue cards has to piss off the advertisers


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man it's been more than a year since we heard heels get cheered. Underrated part of the show just getting organic reactions


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kind of feel bad for fans who drove getting hyped and paid to sit there to see something like another Dark or Elevation.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fans love Sammy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

did they even think this through?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Nice squash for Miro. Miro's offense looks so fuckin' good. He's on fire right now in the ring, and even on the mic these last couple of weeks. Really great. The brawl afterwards was nice too, albeit a bit short. Archer gets the one-up on Miro, which makes sense to do since Miro just had a match. Good stuff all around.


Should've been booked that way from the start instead being a goofy video game playing idiot and a best man for a jobbers wedding.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> lol ffs tony can't fasten a bloody belt. jesus


He wears clothes a bit off size, he has money he should afford a tailor


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I had no idea Scorpio Sky was named "the face of the Revolution" lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why are these two a fucking team? they come out and look completely different from each other, they don't even have matching gear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully this shit ends in a few minutes. Visually the Shit Order look like low budget indy garbage geeks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This match should be good. Uno and Grayson are great in the ring IMO.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Making a cult a babyface faction will forever go down as one of the dumbest things in the business to have been done, all just cause their leader died, so now they're all nice guys helping others out?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why are these two a fucking team? they come out and look completely different from each other, they don't even have matching gear.


Good point. Didnt Page go by 'the North' with another guy on Impact? If so thats one thing they did right is have similar outfits. 

The fact that these fucking fans are chanting for Evil Uno now tells me they deserve this shitty card tonight. Fuck them lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If I was gonna pair anyone with Ethan Page in a tag team, it'd be Ricky Starks. Feel like they'd click really well as arrogant sleazeballs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They need to do a "Fuck Dark Order" chant.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> If I was gonna pair anyone with Ethan Page in a tag team, it'd be Ricky Starks. Feel like they'd click really well as arrogant sleazeballs.


Scorpio has always bored the fuck out of me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

From Josh Alexander to Scorpio Sky. Poor Ethan Page.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why are these two a fucking team? they come out and look completely different from each other, they don't even have matching gear.


Almost seems like someone never got the memo to change attire from their last team. I'm not sure which one of them since neither of them got the memo...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

stingr23 said:


> From Josh Alexander to Scorpio Sky. Poor Ethan Page.


Massive downgrade for him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scorpio's gimmick is so bland.

He should just fucking come out in a golf gimmick aka Kerwin White, least he would have a gimmick.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> Almost seems like someone never got the memo to change attire from their last team. I'm not sure which one of them since neither of them got the memo...


Lol exactly, each of them are wearing their gear from their last team looking like polar opposites of each other. They've had months to get matching gear made or at least similar looking gear made.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> They need to do a "Fuck Dark Order" chant.


They were chanting for Evil Uno before. I think mostly the crowd likes Dark Order


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> They were chanting for Evil Uno before. I think mostly the crowd likes Dark Order


Yep they like Evil Uno, hence why they probably are loving this show with jobber matches. "They deserve it" clap clap clap lol


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

I really enjoy Ethan Page, guy is a natural heel. I feel like Sky is getting more comfortable with his role as the weeks go by. Still wish these guys would have had opportunities as singles wrestlers though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match is already too fucking long. Tony fucking loves his Dork Geek Order.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

From what I've seen online, seems like alot of people like Dark Order.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The North were a really good team but I prefer this character individually for All Ego. North were excellent in the ring, but not high on character. Ethan is a super talent, feel like Scorpio could hold him back. I'm hoping for Darby/Ethan in another series of matches.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

match of the night


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol Stu corpsing on that Remsberg-assisted neckbreaker


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"this is awesome" holy fuck are they drunk? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow what a fucking awful match. Im glad its over. 20 minutes left to sell the pay per view, so far so bland.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These fake Stings are Dork Order 2.0


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So fucking stupid, so the babyfaces come out with a numbers advantage against the heels? yeah that makes sense...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LolTNA reference?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What was the point of those dudes in the Sting masks coming out? what was the point of that? Sting and Darby telling everyone they need a army of guys to take on the two heels?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Scorpio's gimmick is so bland.
> 
> He should just fucking come out in a golf gimmick aka Kerwin White, least he would have a gimmick.




Scorpio Sky just sounds like a generic create a wrestler in a video game.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

You can tell that Uno and Grayson have been tagging together for a long time. They work really well together.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Sting hiding in a Sting match is one of his most iconic moves.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This whole show started promising and after 30 minutes pretty much turned into a glorified Elevation.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Easy E with that boss music.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Someone please tell me how this is AEW's flagship show? It feels like I'm watching an edition of Sunday Night Heat. Feels so starless..


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh next week Dynamite is on Friday again


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Inner Circle looks so cool holding their middle fingers up in that picture, that just makes them look so cool.....Seriously looks like something a bunch of middle schoolers would do trying to look cool.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I wish Eric would dye his hair black like it used to be. I get depressed seeing a guy from my childhood look that old


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, at least Bischoff is finally here!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

NamelessJobber said:


> Oh next week Dynamite is on Friday again


yeah it may really screw their ratings being off Weds two weeks in a row


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

somerandomfan said:


> Sting hiding in a Sting match is one of his most iconic moves.


Oh fuck I didn't remember him doing it in WCW. I guess it's not just a LOLTNA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder how many who paid for next weeks Friday Dynamite are kind of regretting it, seeing that today is such a shit show.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

On one hand this show has sucked with everything being predictable squashes, on the other hand the presence of a crowd has elevated this show so much.

Although crowd or not, this booking almost has me thinking SmackDown might have been the better show tonight, and it wasn't even that great of an episode...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398480764140937217
Translation: They made fun of her being Japanese / she doesn't speak full English, and they imitated her with the typical Asian sneering voice that she can't pronounce r.

Talking about Shida's promo earlier


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't think they will start many new programs next week as they often do after PPVs, due to the time slot. I'd expect that to happen more the week after.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> Sting hiding in a Sting match is one of his most iconic moves.


Except it was stupid and unnecessary to do it here with these two clowns. To fuck with a giant group like the NWO was made sense, but why bother doing it against two loser heels when you have even numbers?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

holy said:


> Someone please tell me how this is AEW's flagship show? It feels like I'm watching an edition of Sunday Night Heat. Feels so starless..


lazy fucking booking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> On one hand this show has sucked with everything being predictable squashes, on the other hand the presence of a crowd has elevated this show so much.
> 
> Although crowd or not, this booking almost has me thinking SmackDown might have been the better show tonight, and it wasn't even that great of an episode...


Smackdown was the way better show, no doubt. Today's Dynamite was utter shit. This show started out great then ended up being a polished turd.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho's no longer a wrestler, he's just a segment and an excuse for fans to karaoke a song now. I'm sure he feels like some huge rockstar when all hose dweebs sing his shitty song, the one song his band is only known for cause they can't seem to produce any other noteworthy song.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

See how Bischoff puts something over like a pro even if he doesn't believe it. That's what some of us were complaining about with JR.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

Tonight was always going to be a hype show for the pay-per-view. You were going to get good promos and segments building up to the big show. You can't start any new feuds two days before Double or Nothing, so only option is to throw some random matches out there. Kind of thought everyone knew tonight's show wasn't going to be about the matches.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Easy E needs to become a permanent figure on AEW


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398480764140937217
> Translation: They made fun of her being Japanese / she doesn't speak full English, and they imitated her with the typical Asian sneering voice that she can't pronounce r.
> 
> Talking about Shida's promo earlier


holy shit just read the whole thread, wow thats disgusting


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Jericho's no longer a wrestler, he's just a segment and an excuse for fans to karaoke a song now.


Yeah sadly he comes out already predetermined to have a sing a long. He's become a parody. Anyhow, this show did zero to sell the ppv and if anything may have scared off people from buying it and even those who already did may be wishing to have a refund lol


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398480764140937217
> Translation: They made fun of her being Japanese / she doesn't speak full English, and they imitated her with the typical Asian sneering voice that she can't pronounce r.
> 
> Talking about Shida's promo earlier


The Spanish announcers made fun of Shida like that? Disgusting


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Santana should get a singles push.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus that guy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Shit, Santana may be someone AEW should push. Fuck the Dork Order and fuck Nutella.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

IC are totally winning on Sunday IMO. They're teasing the split too hard.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THWAGGER.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Hager, please get your lisp fixed


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

3venflow said:


> IC are totally winning on Sunday IMO. They're teasing the split too hard.


Idk, Jericho has a tour


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> IC are totally winning on Sunday IMO. They're teasing the split too hard.


Yep. Its obvious. Plus they are closing the pay per view.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Hager, please get your lisp fixed


lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yup sammy is fucking them over


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This does kind of feel like the end of Inner Circle


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Idk, Jericho has a tour


Not until September/October on a daily basis and even then they can trial Sammy as de facto leader. They'll probably run IC/Pinnacle single and tag matches through the summer.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Hager, please get your lisp fixed


Lol thats what i always say, why the fuck doesn't he attempt to get rid of it? theres fucking little kids that get rid of lisps. It makes him sound and look goofy as hell this big man talking with a fucking lisp.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

What if they did a swerve Sunday and Sammy turns on the IC?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. They got Dean Malenko.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So IC is winning Sunday, its obvious now. Not that the pay per view had much uncertainty anyways.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus. Hope that was protected.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So thats how they are going to incorporate that live crowd lol


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Epic ending


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that was a bad landing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It was nice of Santana and Ortiz to remain perfectly still and do those handstands while they awaited to be piledriven through tables.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Those were sick pile drivers thru the table


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Eric Bischoff was the highlight of the night! Dude is still awesome and needs to be on TV more.

GTFO with this Inner Circle emotional stuff. Also, I like Jericho, but they need to stop making it seem like he is the equivalent of Hogan coming to WCW. That Tyson/Austin esque brawl last year with Tyson/Jericho, and now tonight's comparison to NWO.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

IC should be the winners after this, but who knows...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was Omega on today? Or did i miss it when i stepped out 5 minutes lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Was Omega on today? Or did i miss it when i stepped out 5 minutes lol


He was and they made him look like a geek, to the surprise of absolutely nobody.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Was Omega on today? Or did i miss it when i stepped out 5 minutes lol


Yes he came out and beat up on Pac and OC came out and beat him up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And that is a wrap. They started okay with the first few segments, had me thinking matchwise they would pick up the steam. But it maintained jobber status all night.

Overall a 3/10 show for me. Crowd had me pumped first 30 minutes then the lazy booking, basically a boring Elevation on TNT ruined their programming followed by giving away the result of their main event on Sunday having IC get demolished tonight. Good job AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> He was and they made him look like a geek, to the surprise of absolutely nobody.


Shame. I thought Omega's first couple weeks as heel had some potential. Him being whacky wired coked up crazy Omega, but AEW just doesn't know how to book shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


As cool as the idea of the spot is, they executed it fucking terribly, they literally stood there with them while they both held onto their legs and stood perfectly still for way too long, neither of them was even wiggling or struggling to fight it they was just waiting to take the move while they held onto their legs for like 25 seconds. Looked fake as fuck.

They should've just immediately piledrove them through the tables not giving Santana and Ortiz a chance to fight it instead of standing around with them showing us how set up and fake it all is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Malenko thing was a really good way to build heat. Yeah, IC look to be winning and I guess from there they'll keep it going with stuff like Sammy vs Spears, FTR vs Ortiz/Santana and Jericho vs MJF. What they could build to, the only way to really up the ante, is a best of three between those combos with the losing faction disbanding. MJF beats Jericho and ends the Inner Circle at All Out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There wasn't really much that happened on this Dynamite apart from the end segment but it still gets a thumbs up from me due to the crowd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Yes he came out and beat up on Pac and OC came out and beat him up


Thanks. Maybe after reading that im glad i didnt see it then lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398485662173700099holy shit


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Seems Jerico making people pretty salty in this thread


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

I did enjoy most of the Promos, brawls and segments tonight. The Darby match and Sky/Page Vs. UNO/Grayson were decent enough for what they were. The Jade match was take it or leave it for me, but I do love seeing her on TV!

Really disliked the Cody and Ogogo segment. I absolutely love Hangman but that match tonight versus Janella was atrocious. Janelle is going to hurt someone out there, shouldn't be wrestling the companies top talent.

Guess overall I liked the show and the build up for the pay-per-view matches. So I would probably give it a 6 out of 10.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_hound said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398485662173700099holy shit


Is that Dasha Gonzalez making fun of Shida?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

the_hound said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398485662173700099holy shit


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Is that Dasha Gonzalez making fun of Shida?


yeah it was her, its defo her voice and laugh


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'll give today's show a 4/10 for some ok textbook angle building for the PPV. But they've done better before on that front to make up for weaker cards.

Match wise, nothing much at all. Miro vs Dante was a fun squash, the tag was technically ok but I struggle to get invested in Scorpio or the Dark Order. Hangman vs Janela wasn't even half as good as their All In match and Janela has exhausted his chances on Dynamite IMO. I think AEW needs to step up the booking of matches again as the work rate and ring work is what drew a lot of us to the company and the match quality has been patchier lately. JD Drake vs Rocky Romero on Elevation was better than any match tonight. I hope for better from the PPV.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

larger version of the womens belt is a zillion times better looking. not sure if its the same belt but for sure the middle front plate is more flat now compared to the other smaller one. also the belt has a old ufc belt vibe to it.

after watching tonights show i think the direction of aew has a long way to go until it finds a identity and also just in general has a lot of improving to do. it feels way to much like wwe.

theres to many shitty talent mixed with good talent right now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_hound said:


> yeah it was her, its defo her voice and laugh


Apparently it was a dude making fun of Shida (holy fuck is his voice high pitched. He has nothing to talk about how other people speak) and Dasha and Thunder Rosa were telling him to shut up/laughing nervously


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Awful show. Shit matches. Crowd didn't save it. Disaster


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Apparently it was a dude making fun of Shida (holy fuck is his voice high pitched. He has nothing to talk about how other people speak) and Dasha and Thunder Rosa were telling him to shut up/laughing nervously


It's not Alex A, Penta's manager, is it? I hope not as he's been good in Penta's corner and whoever it was will probably get cancelled.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398497374562045955


3venflow said:


> It's not Alex A, Penta's manager, is it? I hope not as he's been good in Penta's corner and whoever it was will probably get cancelled.


Apparently, it was Willie Urbina.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398485662173700099holy shit


Will AEW have them do some therapy classes like they did Sammy Guevarra?

Was that Alex the manager talking too? If Dasha and Alex or whoever it was on the hot mic..., i wouldnt be shocked if they get released. And you know what... fuck them let them release them. If you are not smart enough in today's society to hold off on racist jokes in private, even if it was not to be in bad intention... and you gotta do that shit during work, then you're an idiot and deserve to be canned for just being that stupid. At least the closet racists don't do it during work. lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> they literally stood there with them while they both held onto their legs and stood perfectly still for way too long, neither of them was even wiggling or struggling to fight it they was just waiting to take the move while they held onto their legs for like 25 seconds.


More Ballet? lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Will AEW have them do some therapy classes like they did Sammy Guevarra?
> 
> Was that Alex the manager talking too? If Dasha and Alex or whoever it was on the hot mic..., i wouldnt be shocked if they get released. And you know what... fuck them let them release them. If you are not smart enough in today's society to hold off on racist jokes in private, even if it was not to be in bad intention... and you gotta do that shit during work, then you're an idiot and deserve to be canned for just being that stupid. At least the closet racists don't do it during work. lmao


It seems so, at the beginning. Damn, I speak Spanish and I can’t understand half of what these idiots are saying.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> As cool as the idea of the spot is, they executed it fucking terribly, they literally stood there with them while they both held onto their legs and stood perfectly still for way too long, neither of them was even wiggling or struggling to fight it they was just waiting to take the move while they held onto their legs for like 25 seconds. Looked fake as fuck.
> 
> They should've just immediately piledrove them through the tables not giving Santana and Ortiz a chance to fight it instead of standing around with them showing us how set up and fake it all is.


I think this is just kind of part of wrestling. For example, people just hold still in a delayed vertical suplex all the time. It's more about a cool visual than realism. Also, people used to hang vertical like that for piledrivers too but we just don't see them quite as often anymore. Realistically, I guess a person would not go vertical at all for a piledriver


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> It seems so, at the beginning. Damn, I speak Spanish and I can’t understand half of what these idiots are saying.


At least Shida is trying to speak some sort of english, imagine what they are saying of Riho lmao..she cant speak shit of english i dont think. Yeah i couldnt understand what they were saying, just the girl basically telling the guy to stop and stfu she knew it was bad and could get them into hot water.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> At least Shida is trying to speak some sort of english, imagine what they are saying of Riho lmao..she cant speak shit of english i dont think. Yeah i couldnt understand what they were saying, just the girl basically telling the guy to stop and stfu she knew it was bad and could get them into hot water.


Yeah, that part I get. It’s what she says immediately after telling him to stop being an imbecile.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Does anybody have a video of the Kenny segment from tonight’s show?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> Does anybody have a video of the Kenny segment from tonight’s show?


Scroll down the site it has a short video of Omega/OC









Orange Cassidy Answers Kenny Omega’s Ultimatum On AEW Dynamite - eWrestlingNews.com


Orange Cassidy Answers Kenny Omega’s Ultimatum On AEW Dynamite Wrestling News and Rumors




www.ewrestlingnews.com


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

The show was an inexcusable piece of garbage overall.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

WTF why are doing a jobber show before a big PPV event? And then I see these two guys being pile drived through tables in the stadium, why do I need to watch the PPV, the Pinapples have already won.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> WTF why are doing a jobber show before a big PPV event? And then I see these two guys being pile drived through tables in the stadium, why do I need to watch the PPV, the Pinapples have already won.


Do you not understand what a go home show is lol.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Do you not understand what a go home show is lol.


That is the final hype, you cannot hype feuds by fighting jobbers. Seems you clearly are the one that do not understand. 

I'm not saying some feuds have not being hyped well like for example what happened with Omega and Pac and OC. That was fine. But having so many jobber matches doesn't help anybody, it does not make people excited for the PPV.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

5.5/10 for me. Obviously below their long term average. Still hyped for the ppv.

Darby’s version of the stunner was great.

Crowds are great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Typical promo heavy go-home show

Miro’s match was great

listening to the crowd, it should be no shock OC is in the title hunt

ending was good

Cody / Ogogo segment was an abortion


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The story of the show was them having their 1st "real crowd" back and the atmosphere that created. Show itself was alright.

Pros were the Miro matfch/segment, the Shida/Britt segment, and the Hangman/Cage confrontation. Hangman bleeding out of nowhere plus his promo made him look good.

Biggest Con for me was the Cody/Ogogo thing as I just do not care about this feud and it dragged for me.

And I got to say this, lol. I appreciate AEW trying to recreate the Army of Stings that WCW did years ago. But man, it didn't come off as nearly as cool as that did, lol. Like, back then Sting had long hair. So they got a bunch of guys who all had long hair (or made them wear wigs) so you really couldn't tell which was Sting. It was fairly obvious which one was Sting once he got to the ring. And when Sting did that back then he was doing it against the NWO. Doing it now against Page & Scoprio? Eh.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I thought the show itself was okay, although the actual matches were lacking. But it was still a very memorable show for one reason: the CROWD! Gosh, the crowd was awesome! I knew I missed the crowds, but I didn’t realize how much until last night. When the Inner Circle came out and everyone sang “Judas,” I actually started to cry a bit. Can’t wait for “Wild Thing” on Sunday!


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Who's the guy in the hat


Anyone?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody / Ogogo segment was an abortion


What happened


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> What happened


it was just shit all around

they have never had a good weigh-in segment, and they sure as shit didn‘t start now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it was just shit all around
> 
> they have never had a good weigh-in segment, and they sure as shit didn‘t start now


Is it don't waste your time bad or so bad it's funny bad?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Is it don't waste your time bad or so bad it's funny bad?


If you want to see Show struggle to work a scale, then this segment is for you, lol.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Is it don't waste your time bad or so bad it's funny bad?


The first one


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> If you want to see Show struggle to work a scale, then this segment is for you, lol.





Dizzie said:


> The first one


Noted lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The segment dragged and they should have had ther weights checked (and bumped up a little) before the show to move things along smoothly. Details like that would make things a lot better.

QT on the live mic was also pretty bad, he is better in the taped environment. Ogogo didn't say a single word even though he's shown himself capable on the mic.

I like the concept of weigh-ins as it feels sports-like, but in a promotion with no weight divisions, it seems rather pointless. Introduce a 200lbs limit middleweight/cruiserweight division and it'd have more merit.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The oc segment was awful and made omega look dumb and weak


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398480764140937217
> Translation: They made fun of her being Japanese / she doesn't speak full English, and they imitated her with the typical Asian sneering voice that she can't pronounce r.
> 
> Talking about Shida's promo earlier


Who was making fun of her?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Who was making fun of her?


It was Willie Urbina, the spanish commentator but Dasha and Thunder laughed at it too.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Aedubya said:


> Who was making fun of her?


A guy who struggles speaking Spanish.


----------



## Dustin_Paris (May 26, 2021)

Hangman manages to look like a star even when he's got little to work with. Seeing him bleeding like that is a lot cooler than seeing him be a depressive drunk. It's moments like that which remind you of his potential.

I don't get why they refuse to build any kind of tension. Like with Murderhawk coming out against Miro. Why did they have to come to blows? It's so overdone that at this point I'd prefer them to just keep building the tension. Same with the stadium stampede, it's unnecessary to have them literally brawl into the stadium. 

It's weird seeing Darby in there against such a bigger guy. I get that his bread and butter is being an underdog overcoming bigger guys. But he looked like a child in there. There's a difference between 'bigger' and 'giant'. I wonder if it'd be better to book him against guys that are up to 25 lbs bigger, and then occasionally put him in there with guys that are giants compared to him. With such an incredible visual disparity between them, they could've built up the match beforehand a lot more.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This was the first Dynamite I did not watch. Nothing about it makes me feel the need to go back and watch it either. Hope they can get their act together for the summer.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> What happened


Mostly the segment was Paul Wight struggling to use a scale and then QT Marshall cut a promo on Anthony Ogogo's behalf, even though Anthony is a better promo...


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’ll be honest this wasn’t the best Dynamite I’ve seen. Nice to have the crowd back and there were some good moments. Hopefully DON delivers.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> I’ll be honest this wasn’t the best Dynamite I’ve seen. Nice to have the crowd back and there were some good moments. Hopefully DON delivers.


But that wouldn´t have given QT some TV time. Gotta take care of your buddies!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Is it don't waste your time bad or so bad it's funny bad?


Lol.... yeah... don’t waste your time

nothing to see here, move along


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Mostly the segment was Paul Wight struggling to use a scale and then QT Marshall cut a promo on Anthony Ogogo's behalf, even though Anthony is a better promo...





LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol.... yeah... don’t waste your time
> 
> nothing to see here, move along


Lol got it


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> But that wouldn´t have given QT some TV time. Gotta take care of your buddies!


Can’t make sense of what you’ve said 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It was one of the worst Dynamites on card and on TV this year. The crowd bumped it up a notch obviously but even so, couldnt help this dud of a Friday show. Overall they ought to be careful to do this as it will soon be something smarter fans catch on to and skip buying or attending shows if they'll be weak as fuck as this past Friday's.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Holy shit... Dunno which show was worse... This or Smackdown


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Not a bad show at all really. Wasn't expecting that awesome beatdown from Pinaccle to Inner circle at the end honestly. There were a lot of pointless filler matches that made the show look like shit on paper, but it flowed really smoothly. Decent mix of promos and matches. As much as I'm not a fan of Dark Order, I kinda wish they all had distinct traits. There's nothing that makes me want to get invested in any of them. Even Johnny Hungy hasn't done or said anything memorable. Jade Cargills being built up slowly and I'm loving that, Miro and Archer kinda had an interesting enough stand off and man they look so good in the mid card title scene. I love both guys.

I'd give the show a rating of 6.7/10. Not quite 7 but not quite a 6.5 either.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

This show was never going to be about matches. It was just an average show, but overall the segments and promos were good. This Episode was mostly about hyping the matches at Double or Nothing. They did that for the most part.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> Can’t make sense of what you’ve said 😂


Of course you can´t.. Probably because I accidentially hit the wrong guy to quote 
Should have been this one



Geeee said:


> Mostly the segment was Paul Wight struggling to use a scale and then *QT Marshall cut a promo on Anthony Ogogo's behalf, even though Anthony is a better promo...*


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice to see the crowd back but it felt too much like a WWE product for my liking. Particularly with the pointless weigh in segment, Cassidy's envelope and how Omega sold it, and another abduction at the end. Honestly, if I didn't know better I'd think Tony had hired Gerwirtz or Lagana to format these shows.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

*Allin vs Bononi*
Bononi threw some bad strikes early on and Allin's offense against him just wasn't believable. This was really short.

*Weigh-in*
This went on too long and it felt like they were stalling for time. Big Show treated QT's crew as kids here and sonned them which hurt them. There were just way too many people out here for this one that nobody knows.

*Page vs Janela*
Another filler match here. Taz rightfully ripped Joey for having his green underwear hang out and I liked JR acknowledging that Janela was out of shape. I can't believe Page bled hardway in two different places from this.

*Mox and Eddie promo*
I liked the Rod and Todd Flanders line, then the promo just gets cut off which looked bad. We come back from break and they start it over.

*OC/Omega/Pac segment*
Why did OC interrupt Omega when he was going to hit Pac with an OWA? Wouldn't he want Pac to be hurt or out of the match? Thankfully Pac had a brain and attacked OC later. This program has been pretty bad and hasn't been interesting in the slightest bit.

*Jade Cargill segment and King vs Jade*
I'm glad we've finally come to the end of this rotten angle where Jade finds the manager she didn't want. Mark does absolutely nothing for Jade and these two don't go together at all. I don't see how this is going to work out or put over Jade. Jade is really quite the prospect though as she has a good look, acts like a star and can talk.

Jade vs King wasn't anything special and it's sad that these two girls were probably bigger than anyone else on the show except for Bononi.

*Miro vs Dante*
This was fine and was very short for AEW standards. I'm really curious as to why AEW didn't do the usual multi-kick out match here. The segment afterwards with Jake and Archer wasn't any good.

*Dark Order vs Page and Sky*
More filler here.

*Inner Circle segment with Eric Bischoff*
I'm not real sure why Eric was out here for this since he and Jericho had and maybe still have heat. I thought they really messed up by showing the IC's montage of their dirty deeds. We see them doing a lot of bad stuff to various babyfaces that the fans like and the fans are supposed to cheer them for it instead of booing them for it. The Pinnacle randomly ties up Dean Malenko to a field goal post and they fight. This might have been more effective if Dean was featured a bit more than one appearance last week.

I wasn't a fan of them doing piledrivers off the stands onto tables. A move like that should take Santana and Ortiz out for a while but we know they are going to be fine Sunday. And this is on top of Jericho seemingly being in the match despite having his arm in a giant cast.

*Overall thoughts*
This was just a very weird show as it was on at a different day and time, had a new hardcam camera angle, a new stage set up and a crowd that was either dead or mic'd badly plus background fireworks and a bad cutaway during Mox's promo. This is supposed to hype you up for the PPV but they failed on that front. I can see a lot of AEW fans also being disappointed that there weren't any long matches with multiple kick outs here but I was okay with that.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The AEW live crowd is back and they hate foreigners! Except Miro, he's ok 'cause he lives in Nashville now.

A lot happened on Dynamite this week. Lots of exposition stuff, lots of matches, lots of promos, lots of run ins and beatdowns. I wish I remembered more of it. Nothing really stood out, you know? Nothing was special. I'm trying to think of segments to comment on.


Will we be seeing more of Stu Grayson and Evil Uno now that they've proved capabile of getting crowd reaction and chants?
Worried his Retro 80's flag waving feud lacked gravitas, Cody gave us a real fightin' style weigh in that never ends. Awful.
PAC owns no clothing. He wears wrestling gear or nothing but oil.
Shawn Spears is a Canadian God? Was that what his shirt said? What's he doing, looking for a feud with Cody?
The close up crowd shots! If only we still had custom smilies; Red Shirt Tattoo Sleeve Man Reacts and Hopeless Blue Shirt Guy who kept waiting for Sammy to toss him a card are what could have been.

This episode felt like what you'd see as a bonus card for fans who were already paying for a bigger show, which I guess it sort of was, wasn't it?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Hangman was over AF with that crowd, I was surprised to see he’s still getting pre-pandemic reactions.

He is the future of AEW.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> The story of the show was them having their 1st "real crowd" back and the atmosphere that created. Show itself was alright.
> 
> Pros were the Miro matfch/segment, the Shida/Britt segment, and the Hangman/Cage confrontation. Hangman bleeding out of nowhere plus his promo made him look good.
> 
> ...


the Sting stuff just another example of AEW being a bunch of kids cosplaying at real wrestlers, trying to repeat angles their dads did, basically. The apex of uncool.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I chose to watch Smackdown first, as it’s generally the better show. However, this week it was terrible. I watched Dynamite last night and it was much better. Even with the low points, the high points were better and overall the show was better put together. I’m genuinely surprised.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Anyone?


Anyone know who the extra guy in the hat was with The Factory?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty weak show, just got done watching it. Definitely a dud this week. 

Darby vs Cezar was basic, easy Darby win there. The post match stuff helped to build the PPV. I like the segment later with the multiple Stings coming out. 

The weigh-in was terrible. Dragged like crazy. I appreciate them doing it without a brawl but at the same time, we don't really need these in wrestling. All it told us what that they were essentially the same weight. QT doesn't work in front of a live crowd. 

Hangman vs Janela was OK. Page busted open the hard way. The segment after with Cage was great though. Nice little final promo between them before tonight's show. I liked it. 

I enjoyed the Omega/PAC/OC segment. Didn't really like OC coming out on top though, should have been PAC.

Really nice squash from Jade Cargill. It's easy to tell that she's improving as fast as Britt Baker and Tay Conti did. Star in the making. Not sure what to think about the Sterling thing yet but we'll see. 

Pretty basic squash for Miro with a short brawl with Lance to sell the PPV. 

Loved the Britt Baker/Shida segment. The new title looks great. Can't wait for Britt to hold that thing high tonight. 

Skipped most of the tag match. Sky and Page are just not working for me and DO needs to break up. As said earlier, the post match stuff was cool. 

Inner Circle celebration and post match beatdown was great. I think this kind of guarantees that Pinnacle will be winning, which is the right move. 

*Overall: 4.5/10*


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Was that the shittest Dynamite yet?? I feel so.

The weigh in was pointless unless your a woman/gay. 

Sting Amy was lame. WCW had like 100 all over the place. AEW had 5? 6? 

Darby match wasnt bad but it was made boring by the commentry. Zero excitement.

Hangmans match was ok-ih. The aftermath was nice (in that it was different).

Pac/Omega/OC is dead as thre's zero chance of a title change. Its like an afterthought of a match. 

Lance finally looked decent, but he wont win again. Hope it leads to an angle where they kinda 'team up' a bit.

Sky and Page looked good. Even in what was essentially a filler semi-squash to sell the threat of Page/Sky, its Evil Uno that leaves the impression. That guy is quality. His moveset is unique too. He really sells his gimmick. Such a well-rounder wrestler! Sky and Page did look good thugh, and Page is bigger than I first realised.

IC segment was ok but shouldnt have ended the show. Those 2 piledrivers didnt look safe at all. Fuck AEW and Tony for upping the ante like this. No way Pinnacle win now, and IC break up.


----------

